
Libsodium Quick Reference: Similarly-Named Functions and Their Use-Cases - CiPHPerCoder
https://paragonie.com/blog/2017/06/libsodium-quick-reference-quick-comparison-similar-functions-and-which-one-use
======
nwrk
Can't upvote enough! Thanks Paragonie team

